# Which fox pro?



## saskredneck

Looking at getting a fox pro caller. Which one is better. I was looking at a scorpion. Any ideas or opinions. What about the spitfire?


----------



## Furtaker

I have used them all and there is no wrong answer they all work really well. I use ther FX5 and the Scorpion currently but hunting buddies have the spitfire and we have not had any trouble out of any of them. The only thing about the sdorpion is it is flat and the speaker is always pointing up. Other than that I had my best hunt with that call ever! 17 fox and a 30 bls cat in one night. using only one sound.


----------



## Guest

You might want to look into the primos alpha dogg . There are some reviews of it on here.


----------



## showmeyote

Depends on how deep your pockets go, Like furtaker said there all good and the customer service is unbeatable!!!!!!!!!!! There great to deal with for sure...


----------



## youngdon

Nwazyotehunter said:


> You might want to look into the primos alpha dogg . There are some reviews of it on here.


Welcome to the forum Nwazyotehunter.
I have a foxpro and can't complain one bit It works well and calls them in. I have seen and heard the Alpha dogg and was impressed with it.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i have the turbo dogg and its a great call too


----------



## saskredneck

Just ordered a wildfire. Cabelas was back ordered so it will ship in 1-2 weeks. Gonna be a long 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest

I just got rid of a firestorm. And yes there customer service is great . Just be carefully with the foxbang if you hit it against something hit will change .


----------



## bones44

saskredneck said:


> Just ordered a wildfire. Cabelas was back ordered so it will ship in 1-2 weeks. Gonna be a long 2 weeks.


I have the wildfire and can say I'm very impressed. The cool part is that you can reprogram it yourself and put any kind of calls you want by simply plugging the SD card into your computer. The firestorm is quite a bit more and in doing research the only reason is that it comes with 15 more calls, that's it. The remote has been upgraded also for better performance in the cold. Good choice and good luck !!


----------



## saskredneck

thanks


----------



## Mattuk

saskredneck said:


> Just ordered a wildfire. Cabelas was back ordered so it will ship in 1-2 weeks. Gonna be a long 2 weeks.


Your going to love it!

Welcome to PT Nwazyotehunter.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys really enjoying the site


----------



## bones44

Welcome Nwazyotehunter !!


----------



## WarYote

bones44 said:


> I have the wildfire and can say I'm very impressed. The cool part is that you can reprogram it yourself and put any kind of calls you want by simply plugging the SD card into your computer. The firestorm is quite a bit more and in doing research the only reason is that it comes with 15 more calls, that's it. The remote has been upgraded also for better performance in the cold. Good choice and good luck !!


The fire storm has quite a bit more than the wildfire... Firestorm has 2 speakers, 1 low freq. And 1 high freq. For more clear sound range as well as a much wider range of frequencies. Also the fire storm has internal memory for up to 200 sounds instead of needing to by and sd card for the wildfire. And it also comes with foxbang which is a pretty cool set up.


----------



## Antlerz22

WarYote said:


> The fire storm has quite a bit more than the wildfire... Firestorm has 2 speakers, 1 low freq. And 1 high freq. For more clear sound range as well as a much wider range of frequencies. Also the fire storm has internal memory for up to 200 sounds instead of needing to by and sd card for the wildfire. And it also comes with foxbang which is a pretty cool set up.


 Which is the cheapest fox pro with the foxbang? And how much apx.


----------



## bones44

WarYote said:


> The fire storm has quite a bit more than the wildfire... Firestorm has 2 speakers, 1 low freq. And 1 high freq. For more clear sound range as well as a much wider range of frequencies. Also the fire storm has internal memory for up to 200 sounds instead of needing to by and sd card for the wildfire. And it also comes with foxbang which is a pretty cool set up.


 You are correct on that war yote. I looked at one more closely at the gun shop and agree it is a much nicer unit than the Wildfire. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## WarYote

bones44 said:


> You are correct on that war yote. I looked at one more closely at the gun shop and agree it is a much nicer unit than the Wildfire. Thanks for clearing that up..


No problem, I hope i didnt sound like a smart a$$, that was not my intention by any means. I spent alot of time researching which to buy a few weeks ago and ended up going with the firestorm. I tested both and they are both great units but the firestorm just offered a little more.


----------



## WarYote

Antlerz22 said:


> Which is the cheapest fox pro with the foxbang? And how much apx.


If you click on the link below its a link to foxpros website, its the comparison chart for all the models they offer at the moment so you can see everything you need to know.

And I believe the scorpion is the cheapest model with foxbang. The chart says the NEW wildfire has it, when i looked at them at cabelas a few weeks ago it did not. It could have been an older model otherwise the comparison chart is incorrect. If you look at the Wildfire on Foxpros website it does not say anyting about foxbang so if someone knows please correct me as i am unsure.

http://www.gofoxpro.com/sp/comp_chart.pdf

It all depends on what youd like out of the caller. I mean if you wont use more than 24 calls then the spit fire will work. But if you want more sound capacity, and other features look at the better models. And if im not mistaken ive read that for foxbang to work it needs to be within 5ft of the muzzle(?) And it can go off from bumping up against other items if its set too low. Thats all i got for now, time to eat.


----------



## bones44

WarYote said:


> No problem, I hope i didnt sound like a smart a$$, that was not my intention by any means. I spent alot of time researching which to buy a few weeks ago and ended up going with the firestorm. I tested both and they are both great units but the firestorm just offered a little more.


 I'm glad you cleared it up for sure. I'm embarrased I didn't do my homework better. Open mouth insert foot. LOL Let us know how the Firestorm works out for you.


----------



## Antlerz22

WarYote said:


> If you click on the link below its a link to foxpros website, its the comparison chart for all the models they offer at the moment so you can see everything you need to know.
> 
> And I believe the scorpion is the cheapest model with foxbang. The chart says the NEW wildfire has it, when i looked at them at cabelas a few weeks ago it did not. It could have been an older model otherwise the comparison chart is incorrect. If you look at the Wildfire on Foxpros website it does not say anyting about foxbang so if someone knows please correct me as i am unsure.
> 
> http://www.gofoxpro..../comp_chart.pdf
> 
> It all depends on what youd like out of the caller. I mean if you wont use more than 24 calls then the spit fire will work. But if you want more sound capacity, and other features look at the better models. And if im not mistaken ive read that for foxbang to work it needs to be within 5ft of the muzzle(?) And it can go off from bumping up against other items if its set too low. Thats all i got for now, time to eat.


Thx for the link will check it out.


----------



## Tek

I like my FoxPro Scorpion... Loud, clear, great distance... Like mentioned before, it is flat so just rig a stick to prop it up and you're good to go...


----------



## silverfoxhunter

As for the wildfire at Cabela's, they are probably trying to sell outdated models. I'm pretty sure the Wildfire II's now have foxbang. Seems that foxpro is trying to add it to every model these days..


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum silverfoxhunter


----------



## Ledge

My Wildfire has Foxbang, and I don't believe that it is a Wildfire II. It does not have a USB connection, which I thought was what differentiated the original Wildfire from the II. I paid 200 bucks for it at Dicks.


----------



## Tracker401

Same here, Ledge. Got my Wildfire from AllPredatorCalls.com. Seems like I paid under $200 ($179.00??). It is a Wildfire 1, and has fox bang. Recommend APC as a source. They'll let you pick your sounds, they'll program it and it'll be in your hand in less than a week from date of order. Course Christmas is coming and shipping is getting slow...

Tracker401


----------



## CaliCoyoteCaller

I just purchased a Wildfire 2 and it does come with the Foxbang. Nice call, and not very big at all. It called in two dogs on my very first set with it the other day.


----------



## HowlinRed

Way to go and welcome to PT!


----------



## ebramsey

I have been looking at a wildfire 2. They seem to good callers from all the reviews I've read.


----------



## Osbourne

I'm new to the forum. Just wanted to chime in that I upgraded to a foxpro wildfire from a Johnny Stewart preymaster last week. What a difference. Not having the speaker wire restricting placement was worth the $200 bucks alone. Haven't added any sounds yet but the pre-loaded ones seem fine. The remote is a bit difficult to press the buttons with thick gloves but the sound quality makes up for it. I really like the timer feature to. 

Doing my best to keep nature balanced in NY.


----------



## youngdon

LOl yeah that speaker wire was something.... I called a lot of animals with it but the wire was ......well... it sucked.


----------



## mackman1994

New to the forum here. Just ordered a Fury 2 seems to have all the options a guy could want. First e caller and just gettin in to the game of predator callin in Iowa.


----------



## prairiewolf

I have the scorpion and love it. I mainly hand call and have it setting by my decoy so when I spot something it can take over. It fits in the front pocket of the vest I use, plus the sit-n-spin fits in the box call pocket. I also carry an external speaker just incase the wind picks up and I want to get a little more volume. The speaker rides in the turkey pouch on the back.


----------



## Midwestshooter

I did the research and came out with the firestorm. Great setup with the dual speakers. User friendly and came with plenty of calls preloaded. Great customer service with Foxpro no matter what you get! A cousin has the scorpion and it has called in plenty. All depends on how much you want to spend. IMO, it usually pays for itself to throw a little more money at something you are going to use often.


----------



## HowlinRed

Welcome to PT, Midwestshooter!


----------



## Kansascaller

I own the Wildfire and it was the first one I bought. It does have fox bang and I truly love it. 
I got a sweet deal on a firestorm and picked it up as well. I used it a couple times and liked it as well. The only advantage I felt and could see and hear was the second speaker. On a couple calls it actually sounded like it had more depth and realism to them. But the main calls I use like 017 they sound the same. Most of the calls I listened to were on par to my Wildfire. So I sold the firestorm and kept the Wildfire. And have never looked back.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Firestorm and no complaints!


----------



## dwtrees

I have the wildfire also. The box said it was the wildfire 2 but when I looked at the decal it said WF1 but it has the fox bang and the usb port. I have uploaded sounds to it and they all seem to work with no problems. You can even mix your sounds with a free program called Audacity and then upload them into the call.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*out of all the ones i've had I like the Hellfire the best------2cents---Fox Pro All The WAY----------sb*


----------



## wv-outdoor

I like my Firestorm, just wish it had the ability to play two sounds independently on different speakers.


----------



## Getandy

Looking at a HellFire. Anyone else have experience with that one?


----------



## Scotty D.

I've got a Hellfire....No complaints here on performance... I also have the Spitfire..Not as loud as the Hellfire, but you have to take 3 screws out of the Hellfire & remove the back to hook up a cable & manage/change/add your sounds.. The Spitfire & Wildfire have easy access to the SD card..Just pop it in your PC to manage your sounds.. :teeth:


----------



## pc3

I own and use a Krakatoa (it is my first e-caller I took the plunge and got what I wanted straight off). I really like it and am glad I went for it.


----------



## Scotty D.

pc3 said:


> I own and use a Krakatoa (it is my first e-caller I took the plunge and got what I wanted straight off). I really like it and am glad I went for it.


 Don't mean to hijack, but do u hunt dingoes or strictly red fox in the Land Down Under??? :teeth:


----------



## pc3

Scotty D. said:


> Don't mean to hijack, but do u hunt dingoes or strictly red fox in the Land Down Under??? :teeth:


I had some sounds on it loaded specifically for Dingoe and also to try and call some feral pigs in, took it on last years pig hunting trip but never used it (ran out of time with our "regular hunting program") so to date I have only used it on Red Fox. This year I plan to try it on the dingoes.


----------

